# Bullant Brewery and Restaurant - For sale



## Phoney (9/2/18)

Good looking setup here in Gippsland Vic. I would imagine the price would be potentially several million.

Anyone know anything about the brewery itself?

I jokingly sent it to SWMBO and her response was "Lets do it!"  - I wasnt expecting that..

If only it was in northern NSW or SE QLD I would seriously consider it... (I hate the cold)


https://www.realcommercial.com.au/news/hop-into-your-own-thriving-microbrewery?rsf=ps:facebookrca1366


----------



## nathang28 (9/2/18)

Have dropped in there, the beer is excellent and food is very good.


----------

